# Don Giovanni



## Pianoforte

I've not seent his film yet and would like any opinions on it.


----------



## jake.robson

there's a film version of don giovanni?!


----------



## Matthew

I have a DVD of the Victoria Opera house in Victoria British Columbia doing this opera a few years ago. I think you can still buy it off amazon, thought its not a movie per ce


----------



## kiwipolish

Don Giovanni by Joseph Losey, made in 1979, with Raimondi and Te Kanawa. Beautiful movie-like production (not on stage, but in natural settings), poor sound if you play it through your state-of-the-art home theater.


----------



## ecg_fa

Unlike some, I like the Joseph Losey version of Don Giovanni-- the recording is one of my favorites too. Great singers!!! The 
statue coming to life sequence IS pretty lame (it ain't very scary!!), but I think it's
good! I'm sure there're DVDs of staged versons, but I haven't seen any.

Ed


----------

